# Star sicuro, star sano ....



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

E' corretto o ha senso dire _star sicuro_, _star sano_, ecc. in italiano?

(Secondo le mie esperienze in questi casi si userebbe il verbo _essere_.) 

Contesto:
Le espressioni con "stare" le ho trovate in un dizionario Sardo - Italiano dal 1998. Per non capirci male: i mei esempi non sono in sardo, si tratta degli equivalenti italiani delle corrispondenti espressioni sarde.

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> i mei esempi non sono in sardo


Ma non ne hai scritti di esempi..


----------



## francisgranada

Gli esempi sono _star sicuro, star sano _ ed  altri di questo tipo come p.e.  _star certo, star dubbioso, star pronto, star disposto_.  Non ci sono delle frasi intere, solo traduzioni/equivalenti delle espressioni da me citate.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> , star sano


Senza una frase non sono certo di capira cosa dovrebbe significare..
Puoi darci una frase d'esempio?


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Puoi darci una frase d'esempio?


Ok, ci provo:

Ho incontrato Maria, mi sembrava di star sana. 
Maria stava sana durante tutto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Entrambi gli esempi sono non idiomatici e poco comprensibili. 
Direi "essere in salute", non "stare sano".


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Paul. 

Su Internet ho trovato questo: 
"Alzati e cammina se vuoi *star*e sano". E'corretto secondo te o sarebbe meglio "Alzati e cammina se vuoi *essere *sano" ?


----------



## bearded

Normalmente, almeno qui nel Nord, ''stai sano/sta' sano'' viene inteso come ''rimani sano''.  Nel Centro-Sud, dove 'stare' viene usato più comunemente invece di essere, l'interpretazione può essere diversa: specialmente ''stai sicuro'' (usato qualche volta anche qui, come pure ''stai certo'') significa ''sii sicuro/certo''.
_Sta' sicuro che in Agosto avremo un bel caldo = _sii certo che...



francisgranada said:


> Ho incontrato Maria, mi sembrava di star sana.


Questo esempio non è corretto, perché la frase infinitiva implicita si riferisce allo stesso soggetto della principale: quindi ''mi sembrava di star sana'' vorrebbe dire ''mi sembrava che io stessi sana''.  Tu volevi dire ''Ho incontrato Maria, mi sembrava che fosse sana'' (''stare'' qui non è corretto).


----------



## giovannino

Penso che “stare sicuro “ e “stare tranquillo”, usati all’imperativo nel senso di “non preoccuparti “, siano italiano standard. Il Treccani li riporta senza indicazione di uso regionale.


----------



## Starless74

giovannino said:


> Penso che "stare sicuro" e "stare tranquillo", usati all’imperativo nel senso di "non preoccuparti", siano italiano standard.


Posso sbagliare ma credo che "_sta' sicuro_" sia anche l'unico caso in cui si accetti l'uso di _stare_ nel senso di _essere_
anziché di _restare_, come ad esempio in: _sta' fermo_, _zitto_, _buono,_ _tranquillo_, ecc_._
Parlo ovviamente di lingua nazionale.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Questo esempio non è corretto, perché la frase infinitiva implicita si riferisce allo stesso soggetto della principale: quindi ''mi sembrava di star sana'' vorrebbe dire ''mi sembrava che io stessi sana''.  Tu volevi dire ''Ho incontrato Maria, mi sembrava che fosse sana'' (''stare'' qui non è corretto).


Sì, chiaro.



bearded said:


> Normalmente, almeno qui nel Nord, ''stai sano/sta' sano'' viene inteso come ''rimani sano''.  Nel Centro-Sud, dove 'stare' viene usato più comunemente invece di essere ....


Chiaro anche questo. P.e. nel napoletano il verbo stare (stà) si usa più o meno come nello spagnolo. Nel Nord invece p.e. "sono a casa" e "sto a casa" (=grosso modo "resto a casa") hanno significati diversi.

Ma poi perché non va bene il mio secondo esempio "Maria stava sana durante tutto l'anno scorso" nel senso di "restava sana, non si è ammalata come negli anni precedenti" ?

Dalle vostre risposte ho l'impressione (forse falsa) come se  _sano, sicuro, certo, tranquillo _... si potesse usare sopratutto (o solo)  coll'imperativo del verbo _stare _.... (oltre al verbo _essere_, ovviamente)


----------



## giovannino

Starless74 said:


> Posso sbagliare ma credo che "_sta' sicuro_" sia anche l'unico caso in cui si accetti l'uso di _stare_ nel senso di _essere_
> anziché di _restare_, come ad esempio in: _sta' fermo_, _zitto_, _buono,_ _tranquillo_, ecc_._
> Parlo ovviamente di lingua nazionale.


Dal Treccani:”Di solito _stare _esprime più di _essere _la durata, la continuità di un atteggiamento, di una condizione: _puoi stare tranquillo, sicuro”._


----------



## ohbice

Come dice Paul ci sono frasi con stare che sono diventate idiomatiche. Alcune sembra siano note a livello regionale, altre più diffuse. Per esempio lo "stai sereno" reso celebre dal Renzi ex presidente del consiglio non lo avevo mai sentito, dev'essere un toscanismo o magari un modo di dire dell'Italia centrale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ne abbiamo già parlato a lungo

_Stare_/_essere_
_Essere_ da solo / _Stare_ da solo
_stare_ seduto/_essere_ seduto
_stare_ attento vs. _essere_ attento
Non _essere_/_stare_ più nella pelle


----------



## giovannino

ohbice said:


> Come dice Paul ci sono frasi con stare che sono diventate idiomatiche. Alcune sembra siano note a livello regionale, altre più diffuse. Per esempio lo "stai sereno" reso celebre dal Renzi ex presidente del consiglio non lo avevo mai sentito, dev'essere un toscanismo o magari un modo di dire dell'Italia centrale.


Eppure “stai sereno “ mi sembra identico allo “stai tranquillo” che il Treccani considera italiano standard, non regionale. Comunque non è un toscanismo, si usa anche al sud.


----------



## ohbice

giovannino said:


> Eppure “stai sereno “ mi sembra identico allo “stai tranquillo” che il Treccani considera italiano standard.


Avrà significato simile, ma mentre mi capita di sentire stai tranquillo, o anche stai calmo, stai sereno fino a qualche anno fa non mi era noto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Ma poi perché non va bene il mio secondo esempio "Maria stava sana durante tutto l'anno scorso" nel senso di "restava sana, non si è ammalata come negli anni precedenti" ?


Per due motivi: "stare sano" non si usa e dovresti comunque usare il passato prossimo.
"Maria è stata bene tutto l'anno scorso" andrebbe bene. Non c'è un motivo logico; l'orecchio italico gradisce così.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "Maria è stata bene tutto l'anno scorso" andrebbe bene.




Al massimo- volendo proprio usare l'aggettivo 'sano' - si potrebbe dire ''Maria è rimasta sana per tutto l'anno (scorso)''. Però è una frase non del tutto idiomatica.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti !

Avrei un'ultima domanda nella speranza che non sia  OT .... E' possibile che nel passato (secolo XIX e prima) il verbo _stare _si usasse (usava?) in italiano anche con _sano, sicuro,_ ecc....  (un po' come nello spagnolo) ?


----------



## marco.cur

francisgranada said:


> Le espressioni con "stare" le ho trovate in un dizionario Sardo - Italiano dal 1998.


Mi sai dire quale dizionario (penso che sia lo Spano) e la voce del dizionario, e possibilmente le frasi in sardo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Il sardo è una lingua diversa dall'italiano e quindi ha il suo forum dedicato, dove si può discutere della lingua sarda.
> Limitiamoci all'italiano nel forum SI
> Grazie


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> E' possibile che nel passato...


Non mi risulta.


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> E' possibile che nel passato (secolo XIX e prima) il verbo _stare _si usasse (usava?  ) in italiano anche con _sano, sicuro,_ ecc.... (un po' come nello spagnolo) ?


Sembra di sì:
- Vocabolario della crusca es. "_State sano veramente e avventuratissimo e d'ogni ventura meritissimo signor mio_" (Bembo)
ma anche una semplice ricerca tra i libri es. "_Onde se tu vorrai stare sano, ti converrà temperare la gola tua_"


----------



## bearded

> - Vocabolario della crusca es. "_State sano veramente e avventuratissimo e d'ogni ventura meritissimo signor mio_" (Bembo)
> ma anche una semplice ricerca tra i libri es. "_Onde se tu vorrai stare sano, ti converrà temperare la gola tua_"



In questi esempi (specialmente nel secondo) mi pare che il significato di 'stare sano' sia lo stesso che nell' italiano moderno, cioè 'rimanere sano' (come ho scritto al #8).


> Normalmente, almeno qui nel Nord, ''stai sano/sta' sano'' viene inteso come ''rimani sano''.


----------



## lorenzos

Google libri non offre esempi si oli autori meridionali


----------



## bearded

Ok, allora rettifico il mio #22:
Sì, risulta che qualche volta 'stare' veniva usato un po'  ''alla spagnola''.


----------



## Mary49

Google Books Ngram Viewer




Non solo autori meridionali:
Lettere


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


>



Con numeri degni di nota solo prima del 1820. Robetta moderna, di 200 anni fa.


----------



## giovannino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Con numeri degni di nota solo prima del 1820. Robetta moderna, di 200 anni fa.


Tuttavia, Paul, se cerchi “stare sano” su Google troverai molti risultati recenti, simili alla frase citata da francisgranada: “Alzati e cammina se vuoi stare sano “. È il titolo di un articolo del Corriere della sera.


----------



## bearded

giovannino said:


> “Alzati e cammina se vuoi stare sano “.


Però qui 'stare' significa (per me) chiaramente 'restare'. Credo che Francis intendesse 'stare' al posto di essere (alla spagnola).


----------



## giovannino

bearded said:


> Però qui 'stare' significa (per me) chiaramente 'restare'. Credo che Francis intendesse 'stare' al posto di essere (alla spagnola).


Sì, certo, ma io rispondevo a Paul, non al quesito di Francis.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> .... Credo che Francis intendesse 'stare' al posto di essere (alla spagnola).


Sì. (Non necessariamente coll'aggettivo _sano_).



marco.cur said:


> Mi sai dire quale dizionario (penso che sia lo Spano) e la voce del dizionario, e possibilmente le frasi in sardo?


Si tratta del VOCABOLARIO SARDO LOGUDORESE - ITALIANO di Pietro Casu. La  voce in questione è _istare_. Non tanto si tratta di frasi, ma piuttosto di esempi dell'uso del verbo _stare _in sardo (qui non li vorrei citare per non essere OT).



> Alzati e cammina se vuoi stare sano


E' perfettamente comprensibile che qui stare significa "restare".

Allora, sarebbe idomatico dire anche  p.e. "Alzati e cammina se vuoi *stare sicuro* (di non so che cosa  ...)"

(Insomma, la domanda è se il verbo _stare _andrebbe benne anche coll'aggettivo _sicuro  _in casi simili)


----------



## marco.cur

@Paulfromitaly
Ho chiesto la voce in sardo soltanto per capire se si tratta di stare nel senso di restare oppure al posto di essere



francisgranada said:


> Si tratta del VOCABOLARIO SARDO LOGUDORESE - ITALIANO di Pietro Casu. La  voce in questione è _istare_. Non tanto si tratta di frasi, ma piuttosto di esempi dell'uso del verbo _stare _in sardo (qui non li vorrei citare per non essere OT).


_Istare_ significa stare solo nel senso di restare.
La frase de vocabolario è questa: _sta sano e riditi del dottore. _Chiaramente il significato e "resta sano".


> Allora, sarebbe idomatico dire anche  p.e. "Alzati e cammina se vuoi *stare sicuro* (di non so che cosa  ...)"


Secondo me si.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Allora, sarebbe idomatico dire anche p.e. "Alzati e cammina se vuoi *stare sicuro* (di non so che cosa  ...)"
> (Insomma, la domanda è se il verbo _stare _andrebbe benne anche coll'aggettivo _sicuro _in casi simili)


Sebbene l'imperativo ''sta' sicuro che..'' sia una locuzione di uso comune - credo - in tutta Italia, negli altri modi e tempi il mio orecchio ''nordico'' con l'aggettivo 'sicuro' preferisce il verbo essere al verbo stare. Diversamente da quanto dice il simpatico sardo marco.cur, secondo me ''se vuoi stare sicuro che..'' non è molto idiomatico, mentre ''se vuoi essere sicuro che..'' lo è.

Nell'uso dell'imperativo ''stai/sta' sicuro'' ha un ruolo anche l'esigenza di evitare la forma ''sii sicuro'' che suona troppo dotta (l'imperativo 'sii' è ormai disusato).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Sebbene l'imperativo ''sta' sicuro che..'' sia una locuzione di uso comune - credo - in tutta Italia, negli altri modi e tempi il mio orecchio ''nordico'' con l'aggettivo 'sicuro' preferisce il verbo essere al verbo stare. Diversamente da quanto dice il simpatico sardo marco.cur, secondo me ''se vuoi stare sicuro che..'' non è molto idiomatico, mentre ''se vuoi essere sicuro che..'' lo è.


Appunto, cosa che continuiamo a ripetere dall'inizio e in ogni discussione stare/essere.

_Stare_/_essere_
_Essere_ da solo / _Stare_ da solo
_stare_ seduto/_essere_ seduto
_stare_ attento vs. _essere_ attento
Non _essere_/_stare_ più nella pelle

Credo che il concetto sia stato sottolineato a sufficienza.
Grazie


----------

